# Windows fährt nicht runter???



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

Beim runterfahren erhalte ich die Meldung, daß die Simatic Datenbank nicht gestoppt werden konnte. Weiß jemand abhilfe?

Michael


----------



## Kojote (27 April 2005)

Einfach die Datenbank anhalten.... :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2005)

Hallo,

passiert mir auch ab und an. Ursache nicht bekannt . Beende dann über den Taskmanager (Windows) dbsrv50.exe unds7ubtstx.exe
Dann gehts.


----------

